# [ISP3] Spamfilter



## xploded (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich verzweifel noch total.

Der Spamfilter scheint bei mir irgendwie gar nicht zu laufen. Es wird absolut keine einzige Spam aussortiert.
Wie kann ich testen, ob der Spamfilter überhaupt funktioniert?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2011)

Da musst Du schon ein paar mehr infos posten. Nach welchem Tutorial wurde der Server installiert? Hats Du irgend was an der Konfiguration geändert? Welche Spamfilter Policy hast Du beid em Postfach eingestellt? Irgendwelche Fehler im mail.log?

Des weiteren wird Spam standardmäßig auch nicht aussortiert sondern markiert. Das aussortieren macht dann dein mail client.


----------



## xploded (17. Juni 2011)

Also, bin ich nach der Perfect Setup Ubuntu 10.04 vorgegangen.
Mitlerweile bin ich auch schon etwas weiter.

Vielleicht habe ich auch einen Fehler gemacht beim Einrichten der Mailboxen.

Kleine Vorgeschichte: Ich habe den Server neu installiert, um vin ISP2 auf ISP3 zu wechseln.

Ich habe den Kunden soviel Arbeit wie möglich abgenommen und habe vorhandene Mailboxen neu eingerichtet, die alten Mails kopiert usw.
Das gleiche mit den Webs, auch die habe ich angelegt, rüberkopiert usw.

Nun habe ich einen Kunden, bei dem es perfekt funktioniert:

Seine Mails wandern durch den Spamfilter, werden markiert und in den Ordner Junk verschoben (den Haken Spammails verschieben habe ich bei allen Mailboxen gesetzt).

Bei anderen Kunden wird gar nichts gemacht, alle Spam wandert schön ins Postfach.

Bei einem Testaccount kommen gar keine Spams mehr an. Das ist zwar erstmal gut, aber wenn ich gar keine sage, meine ich: Die werden weder markiert noch werden die in den Ordner Junk verschoben.

Nun stelle ich mal folgende Frage:

Kann es sein, daß es Probleme gibt, wenn ich als admin die Mailboxen anderer Kunden erstelle? Ich weiß, daß ich die Mailboxen, mit denen es die größten Probleme gibt, als admin erstellt habe.

Dummerweise weiß ich nicht mehr, als wer ich die funktionierende Mailbox erstellt habe.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## mare (17. Juni 2011)

Es macht keinen Unterschied, wer die Accounts angelegt hat.
Das einzige was passiert sein kann, das die Domain zwar auf Mailfitlerung steht. Du aber bei dem Account den Mailfilter wieder deaktivert hast (Das überschreibt die domainweite Einstellung.





Zitat von xploded:


> Dummerweise weiß ich nicht mehr, als wer ich die funktionierende Mailbox erstellt habe.


Das verät dir ein Blick in die Datenbanktabelle sys_datalog ;-)


----------



## xploded (17. Juni 2011)

Gut, ich habe nun mal vergleichen:

Funktionierende Mailbox:

Domain Spamfilter: Normal
Mailbox Spamfilter: Normal

Amok-Domain: Alles Trigger Happy

Diese funktionierenden Einstellungen habe ich mal auf die Amok-Domain inkl. Mailboxen übertragen.
Ich bin mal gespannt.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## mare (17. Juni 2011)

Wenn du den Spamfilter derPostfächer auf nicht aktiviert stellt brauchst du die Einstellung nur für die Domain zu machen da es dann immer automatisch auch für die Postfächer greift.


----------

